
Marketcetera - Open Source Trading Platform - nir
http://www.marketcetera.com/site/
======
known
Some more

    
    
        http://tradelink.googlecode.com/
        http://code.google.com/p/tradelink/
        http://eclipsetrader.sourceforge.net/
        http://activequant.org/
        http://code.google.com/p/truetrade/

------
msy
It's a decent platform but it's an attempt to address a lot of different
issues in one platform. If you're pure quant you're probably better off
building something custom and plugging in QuickFIX (which marketcetera uses
for FIX connectivity), particularly since last I checked its feed handlers (a
right bastard to get right) aren't particularly sophisticated. If you're
running a trading floor there's a plethora of issues you'll face that aren't
currently solved by it. The use of ActiveMQ over AMQP also doesn't make much
sense anymore, AMQP is built from the ground up for financial messaging - both
orders and feeds - and has a very robust OSS implementation (RabbitMQ).

------
jpcx01
to avoid having to create an account and log in just to view the docs, can
anyone give details on how this is implemented (technologies, etc)?

~~~
Judson
Marketcetera platform consists of the following components:

Photon - a light-weight GUI for entering orders, monitoring them and running
strategies. Built on top of the Eclipse Rich Client Platform.

ORS - Server that includes an Order Routing System for accepting orders from
Photon, StrategyAgent or Order Loader and routing them to an exchange,
persistence layer backed by a database (MySQL is installed with the product)
and authentication module.

Order Loader - for batch loading of large numbers of orders. Strategy Agent -
standalone environment for running strategies.

Platform modules - CEP, Strategy, Market Data Adapters (such as the
Marketcetera simulated market data feed) and more. Currently the Marketcetera
platform is built on top of Spring Framework with an embedded ActiveMQ message
queue middleware. Queues (i.e. point-to-point connections) and topics (i.e.
publish/subscribe connections) are both used to communicate amongst the pieces
of the Marketcetera platform. In general, queues are used to communicate
messages going "toward" a broker or exchange, and topics are used for response
messages going the other direction. This way we can guarantee that
instructional messages - such as orders and cancels - are delivered once and
only once, and informational messages - such as execution reports - are
distributed to all authenticated clients. In addition, ORS publishes a set of
Web Services interfaces used internally by the platform client components such
as Strategy Agent, Photon, etc. We use Apache CXF technology as our web
services framework.

ORS stores all of the trades, execution reports and positions information in a
database accessed by the persistence layer. ORS is configured to use the MySQL
database out of the box, but we are database agnostic and can be reconfigured
to use any other database, such as Oracle or PostgreSQL.

